# " אני שמח על הפירגונים שלו"



## roniy

" אני שמח על *הפירגונים* שלו"

"I'm happey for his *support*"

Does 'support' fit here ? or maybe there is a better word ?

Thanks.


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

Could you provide a context?


----------



## elroy

Yes, please.  You have a bad habit of not providing context! 

In any case, it would be "happy about" and not "happy for."


----------



## roniy

Let's say it's a tennis game and player A wins player B. 
But even though player A wins, s/he compliments player B by saying "player A had a great game, and s/he might win next time, good game for her"

And then player B talks. "First of all I'm really happey about player A's _______".....


----------



## pachyderm

Not easy to translate לפרגן -- it means to make supportive remarks, to behave in a supportive way etc. Not exactly "to support". Supportive also in the sense of displaying a warm hearted positive attitude, doesn't have to include actual assistance.


----------



## elroy

In this context, I would say "First of all, I'm glad Mr. A is so supportive."

The use of the adjective makes it clear that the reference is to Mr. A.'s attitude.  

Pachyderm is right: "to be supportive of" is not the same as "to support."


----------



## Nunty

It often means to display a generally positive attitude toward someone, but it can also mean to shower her with compliments.


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

We should also point out that one NEVER says "player A _wins_ player B, but rather _beats_ player B.


----------



## chaya

L'Roniy Shalom,

RE  L'FARGEN  :  I have never heard this word and cannot find it in any of my dictionaries.    Is it slang?   Can it be used in the singular?  What is the Shoresh?


----------



## Flaminius

Milon Morfix defines פרגון as below:


> פִרְגּוּן שֵם ז' (Yiddish) (colloquial)  favor, equanimity, lack of jealousy


----------

